# AuSable Spring Steelhead outing part 2



## Slodrift

We got together yesterday and this is what we came up with, name and times.....

AuSable River Steelhead Preservation Project
Meet & Greet/Fundraiser

Where: AuSable River Store
680 River Rd Oscoda

When: Saturday April 18th

We will begin serving food at 11am

We are going to ask for $3 a plate (one time fee)

Tickets for the raffle: $5 ea. or 5 for $20

Drawings will be held at 3pm, you will need not be present to win, we are going to have tickets printed and ready for sale hopefully in the next couple weeks. If you can not attend the outing but will be in the area before hand you can still purchase tickets and be eligible to win. Tickets will be available from AuSable River Store, Herb, Ron, myself and anyone else who volunteers to sell them.

Food: Chicken Wings, Hot Dogs, Brats, Hamburgers and Chips along with what ever dishes are brought to pass.

We will have Coffee, Hot Chocolate and Pop

Items to be raffled off (so far)

1 Sage Steelhead Rod (from Kelly at Stream Side Custom Rods)
2 St Croix Steelhead Rod w/ Shimano Sahara Reel (from AuSable River Store & Herb09)
3 Shimano Sahara Reel ( from Herb09)
4 Okuma Steelhead Rod (from AuSable River Store)
5 $50 Gift Certificate from Desi's
6 Berkly 50lb Digital scales
7 2 Canoe Trips /including transportation up river ( from Oscoda Canoe Rentals)
8 Custom Rod Rack
9 $30 bass Pro shop Card (from 4lbtest)
10 $25 certificate from Tates Bill of Fare
11 $25 Certificate from Mamas Country Kitchen
12 2 Sunday Brunch Buffet Certificates from The AuSable Inn
13 Certificates from G's Pizza and Deli (amount yet to be determined)
14 Fly Box & Assortment of Fly's (from fowl assassination)

Not necessarily in that order and there will be more to come 

We have a over night stay from Day's Inn of Tawas w/a golf package (will announce the details along with course soon) We are going to hold a silent auction for this and there will be a min bid required.

There will also be a 50/50 drawing ( $2 or $3 for that)

There will be a casting skills course w/ prizes awarded, for a small fee you can show off your skills or lack of in my case :lol:

We are hoping to have someone from the DNR or Wildlife and Fisheries Div there to explain the Cormorant Harassment Project and answer any questions you might have.

We have a new member to the site (Anish) who has offered to give a Fly Tying Demo

There are other things we are working on to be announced soon

Items yet to be rounded up: Paper Plates, Cups, Plastic utensils, Buns (hot dog and Hamburger), large coffee maker, Coffee, Hot Chocolate and can't forget Toilet paper. We can get these things but if you happen to have any of these things you can donate or supply that would be great.

There are still many things to get, Permits (state and township), Port-a-Potty's, tables, chairs, P/A system, tickets printed and Fliers made up.

We will have a big Party Tent to get under in case of nasty weather....

As far as the name for the event, although it is being held to raise money for the Cormorant Project we wanted to include Steelhead and AuSable River in the name without making it too long and thought this covered it, after all preserving the Steelhead is the main goal of the Harassment Project.

Without getting to complicated is there anything you think we should do that we haven't thought of yet, keeping in mind that man power is limited and there is still lots to do already.

We also will need a MC for the drawings and announcements so if you have the gift of gab and plan to attend let me know.

Suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I will grab the paper plates from Gordon Food Service up here and perhaps the cups. I'll stop and check the prices and see if I can do both and can help sell the tickets also. If you guys just email me what they look like, I can print them from my computer to sell as needed.


----------



## Slodrift

I stopped into Hawg's Bait and Tackle today to see if they had decided what they were going to donate for the raffle so we could get their name on the fliers and they are under new ownership. They just took over a couple days ago and had no idea what I was talking about, they hadn't even heard of the Harassment Project. I explained everything to them and told them I would stop back Tue and see what they decide, they seemed like very nice people and even if they choose not to donate I wish them the best of luck. They don't even have a name for the buisiness yet, they have a lot of other things to attend to so they may decide to pass but I told them it would FREE advertisment for their new buisiness.

I forgot to mention that this is sponsored in part by:
The AuSable River Store
AuSable Big Water Preservation Association (ASBWPA)
Members of Michigan-Sportsman.com

All sponsors will be listed on the fliers.......


----------



## autumnlovr

I just challenged Jimmy Gretzinger and the MOOD crew to come down and film this event via this thread
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2603603&posted=1#post2603603

I'm still planning on bringing a big pot of some warm & filling soup or chili and I'll bring the bowls & spoons to go along with it.


----------



## 4lbtest

I have a 40 cup one maybe its 50 cup so dont worry about that, just need alot of coffee..


----------



## Slodrift

4lbtest said:


> I have a 40 cup one maybe its 50 cup so dont worry about that, just need alot of coffee..


Thanks! I don't care what Herb says about you, your alright.....:lol: I will supply the coffee.

Thank you also wyldkat and autumnlovr!


----------



## Firemedic

I still plan on coming up with one, maybe two others. So when are we actually going to fish?


----------



## hbt

I am going to double the amount of cups you suggested Slodrift, that way we should have enough. Any left over can go to the Ausable River Store,(I mite need a free cup of coffee sometime) . And no problem on the flies either, now I need to find a box for them.


----------



## Ron Matthews

I did pick up a digi-timer for that knot tye challenge....


----------



## Slodrift

We are trying to get an estimate as to how many people to expect so if you know you are going to attend or even think you might please let me know how many will be in your group, if you are a lurker and not a registered user (shame on you! :lol and plan to attend you can call Lynn at The AuSable River Store and let him know 989-739-5332 or you can go to AuSable River Store.com and there is a contact form, you can let us know that way. We need to get an idea as to how much food we will need, Thank You!

I would also like to thank AuSable Valley Power Sports for donating the tent, tables and chairs.

hbt is donating 2 dozen spring wiggler flies for the give away, again I'd like to thank all who have donated and offered help.

You can PM me or post it here either way........


----------



## Burksee

:


Slodrift said:


> We are trying to get an estimate as to how many people to expect so if you know you are going to attend or even think you might please let me know.........


PM or post here? I'm planning on attending, Including me, should have a total of three in my group. 

Thanks again for putting this together! It's looking like it should be a big success!


----------



## wyldkat49766

3 of us.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Flier should be done in just a day or two. If will be printed and also in digital format so it can be posted or emailed.


----------



## fowl assasination

I will try and stay away from the spring wiggler pattern now that 2 dozen are also being donated, although i tied up some for my flies.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Shawn,

If everyone shows up that weekend, I am going to have to landmine and barbwire my favorite holes..I'll be in a tent down by the river.:lol:


----------



## Slodrift

fowl assasination said:


> I will try and stay away from the spring wiggler pattern now that 2 dozen are also being donated, although i tied up some for my flies.


The more the merrier, if you already have them done I would still include them,the box's will be given away separately anyways and I'm sure no one will complain.


----------



## Slodrift

Cedar Swamp said:


> Shawn,
> 
> If everyone shows up that weekend, I am going to have to landmine and barbwire my favorite holes..I'll be in a tent down by the river.:lol:


Just let know were the mines are and make sure the tent is big enough for one more.:lol:


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Slodrift said:


> Just let know were the mines are and make sure the tent is big enough for one more.:lol:


No problem...There will be an armed guard on shore


----------



## Burksee

fowl assasination said:


> I will try and stay away from the spring wiggler pattern now that 2 dozen are also being donated, although i tied up some for my flies.


You can never have to many Spring's Wigglers! 

Besides, that's the only fly I know how to tie! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Cedar Swamp said:


> Shawn,
> 
> If everyone shows up that weekend, I am going to have to landmine and barbwire my favorite holes..I'll be in a tent down by the river.:lol:


The tent will mark the spot to drop my anchor!:lol:


----------



## Firemedic

Looks like they changed the forecast again! Big suprise......

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMI0637?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## Paperboy 1

FM...Look at www.weatherunderground.com


----------



## CAPT HEAVY

HemlockNailer said:


> Paul, Shawn is probably on the river chasing birds this morning. The party starts sat. am whenever guys and gals show up. Food at 11 am. til 3 pm. or later I am sure. Hope you can make it, bring Capt Heavy if he can behave. ALAN


I always behave!!:evil: Not sure im going to be able to make it, may drop in just for a bit and say Hi


----------



## walleyeman2006

ill see some of you tommorow for the set up and the rest on saturday....sounds like its gonna be a good time


----------



## Ralph Smith

Jim, 
Joe has crockpot of veni stew for tomarrow night, and I got stuff for 3 meat breakfast burritos on sat. morning. Figure we'll just need a breakfast for Sun. if you guys want to catch that. We're leaving by 5:30 a.m. from Bay City.


----------



## Firemedic

I was trying to find some name tags here at work, but I don't know what happened to them. It would be nice to be on a first name basis with everyone, and include our M-S screen name.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Can't wait to meet everyone 
see you friday and saturday...


----------



## HemlockNailer

Ralph, no road kill allowed please!:evilsmile


----------



## Slodrift

Paperboy 1 said:


> When does this Shindig start and how long is it running until?? My wife and I have some things we have to do early on Saturday, but we still want to come. We're only in Harrisville.
> 
> Should we bring any food Slodrift?? I'm a MEAN griller on charcoal!


You can bring a dish to pass if you'd like but don't have to, or people can bring Hot dogs and Brats, we have the rest covered for now



HemlockNailer said:


> Paul, Shawn is probably on the river chasing birds this morning. The party starts sat. am whenever guys and gals show up. Food at 11 am. til 3 pm. or later I am sure. Hope you can make it, bring Capt Heavy if he can behave. ALAN


Yes I was, and will be again this afternoon.......:evilsmile we will be there til the last person leaves, I would imagine we will be serving food til 5 or so....



Firemedic said:


> Looks like they changed the forecast again! Big suprise......
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMI0637?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


It will change another 6 times between now and then...


----------



## Ralph Smith

HemlockNailer said:


> Ralph, no road kill allowed please!:evilsmile


This is for dinner at the cabin tomarrow(fri.) for 4 of us, but if you'd like some stop by "sporthaven" across from the dam store, that where will be.


----------



## Burksee

Me and two buds should be into Oscoda by 5am Saturday morning, Will be on hitting the pier until a little after sun up or the fish quit biting. From there we plan on grabbing a bite of breakfast at Momma's, checking into the motel then head over to the party! 

Shawn, will try to be at the river by no later than 11, if you're missing or need anything we can make a run and get it for you then.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Im working on baking and baking and baking cookies. y'all better love some cookies. I didnt realize how many I prepped up.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Shawn, 

Got 40lbs. of charcoal, and a jug of fluid. If herb gets some, we should have plenty. Got a 3lb. pack of dogs too.


----------



## Firemedic

Ralph Smith said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Got 40lbs. of charcoal, and a jug of fluid. If herb gets some, we should have plenty. Got a 3lb. pack of dogs too.


I have two chimney starters I can bring so we don't have to use fluid.


----------



## Slodrift

Before any one goes out and buys food, I just today had some one come forward and offer to donate all the meat and buns. FedEx Ground is going to donate the hamburger, hotdogs, brats and the buns, if you have already got any of these items I'm sure we can use them still, steelheaders tend to be a hungry bunch.......:lol: 

We still have things being donated for the raffle, the list is getting long.... I will try to post a final list of what we have tonight or tomorrow sometime. 

For those who are coming up tomorrow and offered to help set things up, I will be picking up the tent, tables and chairs at 10am, we can still wait til 1pm to set the tent up but if we have enough people before that we'll put it up. I'll be on the river looking for birds at sun up, see you at the store......

Ralph... Herb is going to pick up some too so with what you bought we should be set there, Thank You!


----------



## wyldkat49766

thats just 1/2 of what Ive baked today.

And the baked beans have been started to get ready for a nice slow cook tomorrow.


----------



## Slodrift

wyldkat49766 said:


> thats just 1/2 of what Ive baked today.
> 
> And the baked beans have been started to get ready for a nice slow cook tomorrow.


:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55 You go girl!


----------



## HemlockNailer

Hope that's a bannana in the top of the picture and not your pet yellow snake trying to get a bite of one of those cookies. They do look great.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Oh most DEFINATELY a banana. Sorry couldnt crop it anymore than that. 

The last batch just came out of the oven. I started at like 1ish. IM TIRED NOW. 

Thankfully, all I had to do was take the dough out of the freezer and bake. I couldn't have done both today. All in all there is like 10 or so dozen cookies baked, bout 15 lbs of beans 'mulching' in the fridge, and one very tired gal.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

The Sage 9' 6" custom steelhead rod with the cool dark purple wraps is finally all done!


----------



## Firemedic

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The Sage 9' 6" custom steelhead rod with the cool dark purple wraps is finally all done!


 
I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The Sage 9' 6" custom steelhead rod with the cool dark purple wraps is finally all done!


EXTRA COOKIES FOR YOU....... :chillin::chillin::chillin:


----------



## wyldkat49766

And here is the other half.



I was going to make no bake's but not sure if I will have the energy. Im going to try tomorrow tho.

But so far I have;
chocolate chip
chocolate chip / chocolate chunk / mini M&M's
chocolate peanut butter chip
*monster cookies* chocolate chip / chocolate chunk/ mini M&M's / peanut butter chips. ~~ let me tell you the raw dough for this was SOOO delicious.


----------



## Slodrift

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> The Sage 9' 6" custom steelhead rod with the cool dark purple wraps is finally all done!


We have an Eagle Claw reel we could put on it and make it a combo!:lol:


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I want the cookies now!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Well if I hadn't taken my meds a couple of hrs ago, I could have delivered them. I could fit you in tomorrow or just save you a 'special' group for saturday. 

Any particular 'flavor'?


----------



## walleyeman2006

two trucks packed and one boat lol...100 spawn bags tied....2000 yards of line put on lol......now do i sleep for 3 hours or just stay up ....ill be at foote before the sun comes im sure


----------



## Ralph Smith

wyldkat49766 said:


> And here is the other half.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make no bake's but not sure if I will have the energy. Im going to try tomorrow tho.
> 
> But so far I have;
> chocolate chip
> chocolate chip / chocolate chunk / mini M&M's
> chocolate peanut butter chip
> *monster cookies* chocolate chip / chocolate chunk/ mini M&M's / peanut butter chips. ~~ let me tell you the raw dough for this was SOOO delicious.


Dam, I wasn't going to eat breakfast today, but now you went and got my tummy rumblin. Those look delicious. 

Leaving with the hour, see everyone up there.


----------



## Slodrift

We have plenty of charcoal, with what Ralph has there's no need to bring any more.

Anish,(Lisa) was going to do the fly tying demo but due to the passing of a close relative on Wed she will not be able to attend. She has asked me to extend her apologies to everyone, I told her no apology was needed.....


----------



## Slodrift

The tent is up and ready, 75 degree's today, hopefully we get the same tomorrow.....


----------



## jmckeon

cant wait for it see yall there tomorrow im bringing my dad up with me and one of his freinds kids all three of us new to steelhead fishing so keep an eye out for me and pass along lots of info i sure will apreciate it


----------



## wyldkat49766

Ive got some paper and will be getting some safety pins for some name tags. I will be bringing my card table so that people can just find me sitting there or not, and make a name tag. Mine is going to have my forum name and then real name. And then for my family, I am going to have their name and husband/son of 'forum name'.


----------



## Paperboy 1

My Bride of almost 20 years and myself SHOULD be there around 2pm or 3pm. Save us some food! (pleez?)
Her handle should be Paperwoman! :lol:

I LOVE CHOCOLATE/CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES!! Warm 'em up in the microwave ever so slightly and a cold glass of milk! Who am I kidding...I drink my milk like ALL guys...right out of the jug!!


----------



## jmckeon

get together was a blast today me and my father had some fun and pigged out on those awesome chicken wings god those were good id love to get the recipe of who ever made those hint hint. talked with a few people but we dicided to get down and hit up some fishing saw a few caught had a couple hits but never got them out of the river not to bad for a newbie i guess. wish i could have been there for the raffle would have liked to see who won the rods did end up getting the bass pro shop gift card so that was cool.


----------



## Slodrift

jmckeon said:


> get together was a blast today me and my father had some fun and pigged out on those awesome chicken wings god those were good id love to get the recipe of who ever made those hint hint. talked with a few people but we dicided to get down and hit up some fishing saw a few caught had a couple hits but never got them out of the river not to bad for a newbie i guess. wish i could have been there for the raffle would have liked to see who won the rods did end up getting the bass pro shop gift card so that was cool.


Sorry I didn't get to meet you, or did I? Met so many people today my head is still spinning. That sauce is a closely guarded secret, I've known him since high school and he won't even tell me the recipe. :lol: I keep telling him to bottle it and sell it........

Thank You to all who attended and all those who pitched in and helped with everything.....


----------



## jmckeon

what ya look like slo drift might have seen ya out there i was wearing my jeans and a gray adidas shirt with camo hat ( have a beard) and my dad had black hair was wearing a green sweatshirt with jeans when we got there talked to the guy in the store then were walking down by the river a bit on the wood area then sat and ate and talked a bit.



well knock out your buddy and steal that recipe man if that would have been my last meal i would have died happy with just those wings along and the cookies were good to wyldkat


----------



## Slodrift

jmckeon said:


> what ya look like slo drift might have seen ya out there i was wearing my jeans and a gray adidas shirt with camo hat ( have a beard) and my dad had black hair was wearing a green sweatshirt with jeans when we got there talked to the guy in the store then were walking down by the river a bit on the wood area then sat and ate and talked a bit.


I was the guy in the gray sweat shirt with Chevrolet on the front in red letters running around like a chicken with it's head cut off......:lol:


----------



## greyghost

Slodrift said:


> I was the guy in the gray sweat shirt with Chevrolet on the front in red letters running around like a chicken with it's head cut off......:lol:


Isnt that the truth. lol Crap we had to pull you away so you could have a smoke. Ive pulled teeth easier than trying to get you to take a breath. Great job Shawn. Next year we will make it easier on ya.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Hopefully there is a gathering next year. The wife and I ended with way too much work to get done. Sorry we didn't make it.

How did everyone like the prizes. How much $$ do you think you brought in Shawn?

 I'm bummed I missed the cookies and wings too!! 

Everybody behaved??? :lol:


----------



## Slodrift

greyghost said:


> Isnt that the truth. lol Crap we had to pull you away so you could have a smoke. Ive pulled teeth easier than trying to get you to take a breath. Great job Shawn. Next year we will make it easier on ya.


Only had 2 smokes all day yesterday which is probably a good thing :lol: but I'm making up for it today....



Paperboy 1 said:


> Hopefully there is a gathering next year. The wife and I ended with way too much work to get done. Sorry we didn't make it.
> 
> How did everyone like the prizes. How much $$ do you think you brought in Shawn?
> 
> I'm bummed I missed the cookies and wings too!!
> 
> Everybody behaved??? :lol:


There will be another one next year, we haven't sat down and tallied everything up yet but it's going to be in the neighborhood of $4,000, I will post final totals tomorrow. Everybody behaved just fine, I've heard nothing but positive responses from everyone who attended. Here is a list of the winners....

1 Dennis Bitterman / Sage Rod / #478
2 Jim Morse / 10'6" St Croix w/ Shimano Reel / #0578
3 Tom Hall / 9' St Croix Rod / #171
4 Greg Miller / Shimano shara Reel / #58
5 Mr & Mrs Seiferlein / Fly Assort w/ Box / #134 
6 Ed White / 10' Okuma Rod /  #331
7 Tom Laulthier / Fly Assort w/ Box / #362
8 Ken Swartz / Fly Assort w/ Box / #406
9 Chad Wildfong / Eagle Claw Reel / #501
10 Floyd ? / Eagle Claw Reel / #329
11 Andy Speccha / Digital scale's / #199
12 K.P / $35 certificate from Bunnyan Town / #0583
13 John Baker / Rod Holder / #337
14Jeff McKeon / Miller Lite Mirror / #411
15 Tom Buhr / Canoe Trip / #222
16 Shawn Schnitker / MaMa's Kitchen Certificates / #366
17 Bryan Schommer / Woods & water Subscrip. / #155
18 Mia Whipkey / Desi's certificates / #507 
!9 Randy Pipesh / Tait's Bill of Fare certificate / #158
20 Tom Hall / AuSable Inn certificate / #175
21 Nancy McSwain / AuSable Inn certificate / #433
22 Tim Hess / Stained Glass Box / #176
23 Steve Pipesh / Pizza certificate / #463
24 Steve Keller / Bowling certificate / #144
25 Emma Casey / Jug of Kevin's Wing sause / #97
26 Jeff McKeon / $30 Bass Pro shop Card / #42

Joshua Tidball and Randy Pipesh each won a Dry Hands Minnow Bucket in a separate drawing

There were Hats and Pins from ASBWPA, Hats and Tee's from Miller Lite, Pizza Certificates, Subway Certificates, a Cummings Net and a Canoe trip given away as prizes for the games.

If I spelled any one's name wrong I apologize but you should write neater :lol:

We served food to 111 people......

I already have Kevin and Matt lined up to cook again next year, all chicken, you think Kevins Wings are good you need to try Matt's Griiled Chicken, those two should open their own restaurant.

This is just a quick posting of the prizes and winners, I will post another tomorrow with all the donors listed as well as the volunteers don't think we forgot about you, with out all the donations (merchandise as well as time and labor) from everyone this wouldn't have been possible.


----------



## jmckeon

thanks for calling this morning gonna have to get up there and get the mirror to wondering if ya could pm me a pic of it id like to see what it looks like and thanks again to every one me and my dad had a blast yesterday was nice to meet some of our northern fellow fisherman we werent as lucky as some to bring in some steelhead but we gave it a try and had lots of fun.


----------



## Slodrift

jmckeon said:


> thanks for calling this morning gonna have to get up there and get the mirror to wondering if ya could pm me a pic of it id like to see what it looks like and thanks again to every one me and my dad had a blast yesterday was nice to meet some of our northern fellow fisherman we werent as lucky as some to bring in some steelhead but we gave it a try and had lots of fun.


Man my mind must still be scrambled, I didn't even realize that was you I talked to, the mirror was right behind the rods during the outing, I will PM you a pic tomorrow.....


----------



## wyldkat49766

Next time we should plan on getting at least one picture taken with all that are there from this website.


----------



## Slodrift

wyldkat49766 said:


> Next time we should plan on getting at least one picture taken with all that are there from this website.


 That is one thing I really wanted to do and can't believe we didn't.

Maybe we could all get together again next weekend........


----------



## wyldkat49766

Slodrift said:


> That is one thing I really wanted to do and can't believe we didn't.
> 
> Maybe we could all get together again next weekend........




I can.  but Im not going to have time to make cookies by then.


----------



## Slodrift

wyldkat49766 said:


> I can.  but Im not going to have time to make cookies by then.


Well never mind then.......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

See I KNEW it, you all just loved me for my cookies. LOL 

You can thank my mom for those genes.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks Shawn for getting this together. It was great meeting everyone, hope to be back up there soon. Didn't get as much fishing in as I wanted to, but weather didn't help when it changed on sat. We almost got washed off the pier sat. evening as wind was picking up and splashing on the cement. Not a fish saw caught on south pier. We did see a big chromer on north, and one walleye. On fri. night there was quite a few walleye caught, our group of 3 went 3 for 3. One person had to stay at cabin and rest since he was up the night before all night long eager to get up there. That was Walleyeman2006. He got a nice skipper fri. morning by the dam, about 18". Was hoping to shoot as some birds, but I guess its good there wasn't many around. Did see a few big steel caught at highbanks on fri. and sat. that were on stringers when we looked down from top of steps, but didn't venture down to fish with the crowd. Thanks Lynn for having this at your store, it was a nice place to set this up with the casting rings and all. Alot people and their children seemed to enjoy that, myself included. Can't wait till next year. Well just got home, getting ready to sleep until tomarrow, way too much liquid nurishment in my system over weekend. Was great time though, nice fishing with Autumlvr and her husband on the pier, see ya again soon up there.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Here are a few pictures from the day. I would really like to thank all that came and all the donated to such a good cause. A huge thank you to Shawn for making this event so successful!!​ ​ 







Joe Pilara from the Flint River Valley Chapter of Michigan Steelheaders made a huge donation of $750. We sure thank you Joe, the Flint River Valley Steelheads and all of the Michigan Steelheaders for such a nice donation.​


----------



## 4lbtest

I was involved in several conversations on the river concerning the lack of a run. It felt good to say that we have taken action. Concrete, legitimate, funded action. We don't just complain and "do nothing" Thanks to alot of effort by alot of folks, we put forth an effort to have a positive impact on the situation. Thank Kelly, Shawn, Ron, Herb, Lynn and everyone else.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

There is no hiding the fact that steelhead numbers have been down of late but fish around are some nice size adult steelhead. Finally getting some rain today which should get things going much better.

Yes it was so nice to see so many people take an interested in helping with an issue that can very much improve the Au Sable steelhead fishing in the future.

I saw that pocket full of raffle tickets you purchased Aaron and a donation like that is very cool! Thank you very much.


----------



## Ron Matthews

I'd like to say Thanks to everyone also, Very nice day!
What a fantastic group of people. 
I see good things in Our future...


----------



## Slodrift

Ok, here is the final tally, we raised a total of $4371, we spent $732 on the event, which left us with $3639. The jar we had out for donations to LHS for their Physically Challenged Fishing Day had $23 in it, we added $177 to make it an even $200. The total left to deposit is $3462, this money will go to the fight against those flying rats and maybe some other small projects to improve the river.........

Thank You!!!! to all who donated both time, money and mechandize, I'm working on a thank you page now and will get that up shortly.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

*Au Sable River Steelhead Preservation Association

That is the perfect name and I sure think we should follow thru with making this a permanent organization.
*


----------



## Ron Matthews

I'll second that.


----------



## Slodrift

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> *Au Sable River Steelhead Preservation Association
> 
> That is the perfect name and I sure think we should follow thru with making this a permanent organization.
> *


I'm working on the paper work for that also......


----------



## Cedar Swamp

Ron Matthews said:


> I'll second that.


As if I needed to, I will third it !!

Great job to all the organizers and thank you to all sponsors/donaters.

Wish I could have made it.


----------



## herb09

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> *Au Sable River Steelhead Preservation Association*
> 
> *That is the perfect name and I sure think we should follow thru with making this a permanent organization.*


 Fantastic outing thanks to everyone especially Shawn. And I can't think of a better result *Au Sable River Steelhead Preservation Association. *


----------



## Filet N' Release

I had a great time also and the food was excellent.... was nice meeting those of you I did meet. It was my father inlaws first time steelhead fishing so it was hard to keep him off the river, I did manage to drag him out for lunch and again for the raffle drawing. My hat off to all those who put so much time and effort into making this a success. My father inlaw had such a good time even though he never even got a bite from a steelie that on the way home he said we should do this every year. The weather was great too bad it didnt rain a couple days right before the event to trigger some more fish into the river but I guess we cant hold shawn accountable for that... can we????? LOL


----------



## autumnlovr

Ralph Smith said:


> Was great time though, nice fishing with Autumlvr and her husband on the pier, see ya again soon up there.


Thanks Ralph! We had a great time on the pier AND at the outing. 

Thanks to all the folks who put on the party and who contributed to it's success. 
The prizes were outstanding! That purple Sage sure was pretty, it even matched Shawn's SUV.....maybe he should have won it.
The food was great! Loved the wings and the jalepeno deviled eggs & cookies & special-baked beans. We ended up taking home two bowls of soup from that huge 20 quart pot for Sunday's dinner.
There were a lot of fun and interesting people there, I'm glad I got to put faces to a lot of the screen names. I do have some pictures, I'll post them as soon as I settle in a bit, I just got back home about an hour ago. Although, I'm sure I won't be able to put names on all of the bodies. I'm lucky to remember my OWN name....:lol:


----------

